# Tips,



## Bigislebilly (Jun 1, 2019)

Do we get all our tips, it seems my customers are misers or Uber isn’t passing em through. I as well have no recent transactions on my app, the ones I see are 2 & 3 days old, anybody else have similar problem


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

They are cheap and they will probably never see you again. It's kind of like dine and dash. Uber and Lyft are scum of the Earth, companies and the customers are the same.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Sometimes tips disappear, like socks from the laundry.

Check the dryer.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

If Uber can lose its investors money I’m sure they can displace ours to


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

Bigislebilly said:


> Do we get all our tips, it seems my customers are misers or Uber isn't passing em through. I as well have no recent transactions on my app, the ones I see are 2 & 3 days old, anybody else have similar problem


An UP well-known member named Cableguynoe has a very good suggestions on this, which was to use tip signs where you can get creative on making one or buying one. His post is in this link:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/tip-signs-i-did-a-180.310148/
I'm pretty sure it will come in handy if you have a family to raise, need to pay for your needs, rent...etc.



Eugene73 said:


> If Uber can lose its investors money I'm sure they can displace ours to


Uber is like a deadbeat parent. Instead of using money to provide for the needs of the children, they spend their money on gambling and lose, then proceed to waste more on booze and become alcoholics and no money left for food on the table or the children's college fund.

In this case, they lose billions from stocks, our tip money, and can't even come up with a decent app/worker support system.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My last 31 rides have resulted in no tips. Then I will get 4 in a row. Then 17 with no tip, etc.

I have a 4.99 rating.

Uber riders were conditioned by TK that tipping was not required.

People are cheap.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> My last 31 rides have resulted in no tips. Then I will get 4 in a row. Then 17 with no tip, etc.
> 
> I have a 4.99 rating.
> 
> ...


Putting a sign might be a good suggestion to contradict TK's antagonistic, self-incriminating statement.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm not a beggar.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I'm not a beggar.


Same here. I have too much hubris to use a tip sign. Usually a fraction of my pax tip and I assume that all my pax understand why the tip option is there for a reason.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

Bigislebilly said:


> Do we get all our tips, it seems my customers are misers or Uber isn't passing em through. I as well have no recent transactions on my app, the ones I see are 2 & 3 days old, anybody else have similar problem


In my experience, Uber pax are misers, especially women, except they're OK for airport runs. I get way way more tips on Lyft.


----------

